# What does this sound like to you?



## KellBell (Oct 8, 2017)

Okay, so ... this is a super weird request, but hopefully you'll bear with me.

I'm an author, and I have a character in one my novels whose personality type I'd like to know just for the hey of it (and because I'd like to see how she'd get along with my other characters). I think she's probably an Intellect, which is why I'm posting here, but I'm not 100% sure. At any rate, I'm hoping someone can point me in the right direction.

The character's name is Violet Angel. She probably has several different mental disorders and disabilities (as you can tell, some details are a little sketchy); the ones I've identified are mild autism (just barely on the spectrum, so not really a disability so much as a difference in seeing things) and bipolar disorder (fairly extreme). Other than that, she's just very distrustful and dislikes everyone. (This all has nothing to do with her personality; just background information, and also it has a big effect on her life.)

She loves music, particularly the piano, and has made it into a study. She writes out sheet music and that kind of thing fairly easily. She also enjoys reading to a certain extent, though she doesn't believe that most of the novels she's read could actually happen since she's highly skeptical of the easy endings ... or happy endings.

She is very bitter. Her parents left her at a mental asylum (it's the 1870s, so not good) when she was a child and never visited or contacted her after that. She doesn't feel that she needs them, but she feels the rejection none-the-less. She blames them for everything, even things she could have prevented.

She is sarcastic and uncooperative about everything; the only person she really gets along with is her friend Ivy, who doesn't tend to notice her sarcasm or bitterness and therefore doesn't care that she's being caustic.

I know for a fact Violet's introverted - gets her energy from spending time alone, definitely. Actually, she really dislikes people (though I totally know that that's not an introvert thing). I think she's probably T and N, too (which is why I'm here), but I'm not too willing to discount S and F ... as I said, she's had a lot of problems, and it could be that she's hiding a little. Especially in the F area. I have no idea about P/J.

I can answer literally any question about her because, well, I know it all. Any suggestions for how to type her? I just can't figure it out!

Hopefully I haven't scared you with my obsessive needing to know this.


----------



## 495602 (Oct 23, 2017)

Sounds like INTJ to me.


----------



## NipNip (Apr 16, 2015)

I second INTJ yeah.


----------



## KellBell (Oct 8, 2017)

@NipNip @EvthingZen What makes you think so? (not contesting it or anything; just curious as to why! I'm still trying to figure all the MBTI stuff out.  )


----------



## 495602 (Oct 23, 2017)

KellBell said:


> @NipNip @EvthingZen What makes you think so? (not contesting it or anything; just curious as to why! I'm still trying to figure all the MBTI stuff out.  )


It's hard to say... I think that her background and disorders would greatly affect how she deals with emotions and how she perceives the world. Highly broken P would end up being anxious, lost in confusion with *why* the world has been treating them the way it did. She couldn't cope with what the world has given her so far and she would be scared of the world, even paranoid sometimes. 

But a broken J would probably end up being angry with *how* the world has been treating them, and would blame it all on others. She would then resent the world because of how she has been treated so far, and would distance herself from people out of bitterness and, with that level of disassociation, would refuse to cooperate. 

That's just my observation of P's Si Fe and J's Fi Se there, take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Where's the audio


----------



## 495602 (Oct 23, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Where's the audio


In your head, for sure.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

EvthingZen said:


> In your head, for sure.


Do you wanna know what's real sound is? Like seriously? I'm serious. Say yes.


----------



## 495602 (Oct 23, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Do you wanna know what's real sound is? Like seriously? I'm serious. Say yes.


Nah, this was enough.



atamagasuita said:


> My vocalization
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s17ZwchLr9aR


Care to join the "apply fiction to fiction" fun?


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

EvthingZen said:


> Nah, this was enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Care to join the "apply fiction to fiction" fun?


Good. You read my head. Play that on repeat okay?


----------



## 495602 (Oct 23, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Good. You read my head. Play that on repeat okay?


Don't worry, we'll be alright.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

EvthingZen said:


> Don't worry, we'll be alright.


You'll be in zen.

Tips: full volume then play on repeat for 1 hour.


----------



## 495602 (Oct 23, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Tips: full volume then play on repeat for 1 hour.


Nah, that's not useful for playing with ideas.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

EvthingZen said:


> Nah, that's not useful for playing with ideas.


Lame. Fuck ideas. Like as if it's gonna go. Will it? 

True blue entps doesn't search for ideas like it's gonna go somewhere. Oh wait am in an intj or entp forum? XD 

But you got my point. 

Ideas are just everywhere


----------



## 495602 (Oct 23, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Lame. Fuck ideas. Like as if it's gonna go. Will it?
> 
> True blue entps doesn't search for ideas like it's gonna go somewhere. Oh wait am in an intj or entp forum? XD
> 
> ...


NT forum
It's the process that gives me pleasure, not the outcome, so it "gets somewhere" for me. 
What does not give me any pleasure is that nihilist "there's no point, so let's just passively exist until the end of this nothingness" approach. 
But it's a matter of preference at this point.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

EvthingZen said:


> NT forum
> It's the process that gives me pleasure, not the outcome, so it "gets somewhere" for me.
> What does not give me any pleasure is that nihilist "there's no point, so let's just passively exist until the end of this nothingness" approach.
> But it's a matter of preference at this point.


I mean. Ideas are just there. You can just create ideas whenever you like.


----------



## 495602 (Oct 23, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> I mean. Ideas are just there. You can just create ideas whenever you like.


Interesting.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

EvthingZen said:


> Interesting.


You're not a true blue intuitive. You should be sent to the sensors club.


----------



## 495602 (Oct 23, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> You're not a true blue intuitive. You should be sent to the sensors club.


Well, I'm already active in Spam World. That counts for something, doesn't it?


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

EvthingZen said:


> Well, I'm already active in Spam World. That counts for something, doesn't it?


Oh really why don't i see you there


----------

